# Bestellungen und Folgebestellungen...



## zelar (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Rose-Team.

Ich wollte mich mal schnell noch schlau machen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt zu einem bestellten Rad auchnoch Pedalen zu bestellen, sodass beides auf einmal kommt? Leider hab ich bei meiner Bestellung vergessen welche mitzubestellen.
Falls ja wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an? Welche Daten werden dazu benötigt? Oder reicht es aus es einfach zu bestellen und anhand der Kundennummer werden beide Bestellungen gleichzeitig losgeschickt?


----------



## Koerk (31. Mai 2012)

Telefon, anrufen, Problem schildern, Bike mit Pedalen bekommen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (31. Mai 2012)

Online gehts nich? Leider lassen meine Arbeitszeiten es nicht zu während derer Öffnungszeiten anzurufen.


----------



## Koerk (31. Mai 2012)

Wie wär's mit ner E-Mail, kurze Info zur Bestellnummer vom Bike, gewünschte Pedale mit dabei und warten was als Antwort kommt? 
Warum denn immer so kompliziert, Rose ist eigentlich relativ kompetent - wenn du denen dein Problem schilderst (Telefon oder E-Mail) werden die das schon zu deiner Zufriedenheit erledigen.


----------



## zelar (1. Juni 2012)

naja manch ein händler ist da wesentlich unflexibler.. deswegen frag ich mal hier nach...


----------



## potsdamradler (1. Juni 2012)

Vorgestern gab es einen Großbrand in einer Lagerhalle bei Rose. Passiert ja nicht jeden Tag...muß halt erstmal verarbeitet werden..

Gruß


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zelar,

am besten schickst du eine Email an [email protected]. Du solltest dann deine Kundennummer sowie die Auftragsnummer deiner Bestellung angeben. Außerdem gibst du dann bitte die Artikelnummer der Pedalen an, die du gerne dazu bestellen würdest, die Kollegen fügen diese dann dem ursprünglichen Auftrag hinzu. 

Viele Grüße,
dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------

